# My Black BMC



## dadoflam

Finally finished - my 'Black BMC' project - a BMC promachine frameset and components which I rubbed back with wet and dry whilst watching the 2009 TdF. Everything had a matte clear finish and built up with 'black' Di2 and with my trusty SMP saddle recovered to match. 
First ride was this morning - fantastic.
Thanks to Glen and the guys at Trak Cycles for putting it all together - the Di2 installation was obsessively thought through. 
Thanks also to Mick of Busyman Bicycles for the saddle re-cover - the match to the bar tape is fantastic.- he is a true arist - http://busymanbicycles.blogspot.com/

Frame: BMC Pro Machine Size 55 - matte finish unidirectional carbon
Forks: Easton SLX 90
Bars: Pro Stealth Evo with graphics removed and matte finish (careful there is an alloy core to the stem that is just under the graphics)
Tape: Brooks Leather 'Honey'
Groupset: Shimano DA Di2 except crankset
Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace CH7850 carbon crankset and BB with Stronglight CT2 rings and Sram red bolts
Saddle: Selle SMP 'Glider' with custom leather finish
Seatpost: Easton EC90Zero with graphics Removed
Wheels: LW Standard Mk3
Skewers: Carbon Ti
Cages: 1xTune Road and 1x Tune BTP (waiting on the second BTP)

Weight including pedals 6.67kg

My main objectives were to buid a really nice bike to ride which was also classically good looking and wouldn't become 'last year's model' too quickly. My other WW BMC weighs 5.7kg on a good day so this was not primarily a weight weenie exercise. Being a distinctive shape the BMC frame was a perfect candidate for the all black look and the TdF was the perfect distraction to do the work.


----------



## Guest

Well done, Sir.


----------



## worst_shot_ever

That's beauturful.


----------



## c0d3man

Jaw drop, darn thats a work of art on its own. The ride must be a dream!

Well done mate!


----------



## CKanner

That's one sick bike. sweet ride.


----------



## Andrea138




----------



## nOOky

Nice. Can't think of anything I'd change except for the saddle. And that's only personal preference. Good work!


----------



## Luis50

*Yes!*

That is a beautiful bike. Congratulations.


----------



## Mapei

Beautiful bike. sheer class.


----------



## Pancho's Balls

Won't you get water in the frame when riding in the rain since there are two big holes where cable housing is supposed to go in the downtube?


----------



## mtymxdh

back in 5...


----------



## JustTooBig

outstanding.


but you should think about taking the word "classic" out of the description, since the Brooks tape is the only thing that qualifies. It's a gorgeous bike. just not classic.


----------



## JohnHenry

i think i heard the angels sing


----------



## rward325

Amazing looking bike! I'm glad to see the the recession isn't having an effect in your part of town. Enjoy it!


----------



## Guest

I really like conventional handbuilt wheels, but if I had the money I'd certainly have a set of LW's on something. Of course if money were no object I'd probably fill an old Wal-mart building with my bike collection that had one of everything I could find.


----------



## Hollywood

incredible.


----------



## tinman143

that's hot


----------



## botto

A - (points deducted for the saddle, bar tape, boutique bottle cages, and DA CF cranks).


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Points off for the saddle???

Are you guys for real or what??


----------



## botto

Tinea Pedis said:


> Points off for the saddle???
> 
> Are you guys for real or what??


this might be useful. :wink:


----------



## Tinea Pedis

lol

Guess variety is the spice of life and all that.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

That is a gorgeous bike. May it bring many happy miles.


----------



## stickystuff

nice, nice, nice. what was the secret behind removing all the graphics?


----------



## thechriswebb

A + (points added for the saddle, bar tape, boutique bottle cages, and DA CF cranks).


----------



## waterloo

Di2 internal wiring kit won't work on this frame or is it not available yet?


----------



## dadoflam

waterloo said:


> Di2 internal wiring kit won't work on this frame or is it not available yet?


I understand that the internal wiring harness cannot be installed practically on a completed frameset and this particular frame is actually a 2007 model.

I got the surprising information from speaking to a BMC technical rep last month that the last Pro Machine frame was actually manufactured in 2007 - the 2007 model was actually the 2006 manufacturing run whilst the 2008, 2009 and 2010 Pro Machine frames were all manufactured in 2007 and have been progressively released in batches with different paint schemes for each year.
Consequently, as the 2010 model frames were built before Di2 it will be interesting to see if BMC can work out a way to restrospectively install internal wiring harnesses. To my knowledge they are not available (yet)


----------



## DIRT BOY

Very nice job on the build. Enjoy it!

I for one don't like the saddle and choice of color.

I would have a custom paint job done. Or maybe a translucent color of clear coat and I don't care for matte carbon.
Then again it not my bike. But you did a great spec job.

Did you think about Zipp Vuma Cranks? Lighter than the DA ones.


----------



## c0d3man

Looks like money is not an object with this build.


----------



## mtymxdh

again back in 5...

/ really nice bike


----------



## mtymxdh

your seat is too high!!!!


----------



## kiwisimon

This answers the question. Yes, Traks do make good bikes. I'm not jealous but can appreciate the end result. Ride safe.


----------



## dadoflam

DIRT BOY said:


> Very nice job on the build. Enjoy it!
> 
> Did you think about Zipp Vuma Cranks? Lighter than the DA ones.


Hi Dirt Boy
I have a 5.7kg 'weight weenie' Pro Machine which has Vuma Quad cranks which I have progressively built over a couple of years.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=148064
There are several components on that bike, including the cranks, where achieving less weight has meant less stiffness and this is noticeable to a big rider like myself. I love the cranks but the chainrings are not that stiff and I have thrown the chain off the rings more than a couple of times when really putting the power down. Some other components are a little more 'fiddly' and need more frequent care and attention to perform at their best.

Having the significant luxury of having a light bike I set out this time to build a bike that was still light but which was a bit more robust and maintained ride quality and stiffness as the primary objectives.

In relation to the saddle selection - my body selected that component - I agree that some other saddles look better but for me the SMP saddle is the difference between being able to do decent rides and not.


----------



## lancezneighbor

Very very nice bike. I am not, in general, a fan of black carbon racing bikes but I do like that one. A LOT!


----------



## limba

Wow, nice ride.


----------



## The Mad hippie

Looks like Andy Rihs has your bike down-under in OZ.

http://www.bmcracingteam.com/index.php?id=9&L=0&uid=638U

Unless it is a strange co-incedence.

Or you are Andy Rihs....

E


----------



## twinkles

I've got a glider and find it comfy if it's tilted back a bit, compared to yours. Selle SMP makes a glider with carbon rails, to drop 50 g off the seat with no reductiion in comfort. Looks like your bikes would be a hoot to climb with. Keep up the quest for perfection.


----------



## worst_shot_ever

The Mad hippie said:


> Looks like Andy Rihs has your bike down-under in OZ.
> 
> http://www.bmcracingteam.com/index.php?id=9&L=0&uid=638U
> 
> Unless it is a strange co-incedence.
> 
> Or you are Andy Rihs....
> 
> E


When you're Andy Rihs, you get some pretty nice loaner bikes.


----------



## waterloo

OP - do you have any close up shots of your Di2 wire routing, specifically around the BB and to the battery? I'm building up my SLC01 with Di2 this week and want it to look as clean as possible.


----------



## fallzboater

Looks great. I have a Parlee Z3 custom in raw carbon, which I wasn't a fan of initially, but it's grown on me. I'm using an FSA K-Wing carbon bar which is clear-coated over red and white graphics, which I'm considering sanding down to match. Any tips for what process you used? I'm also thinking of having the frame clearcoated, maybe with some silver graphics, which would match the Campy components.


----------



## dadoflam

waterloo said:


> OP - do you have any close up shots of your Di2 wire routing, specifically around the BB and to the battery? I'm building up my SLC01 with Di2 this week and want it to look as clean as possible.


Hi Waterloo - I'm flat out until Thursday but will try and get some photos up either that day or Friday for you.

fallzboater - for sanding the bars the trick is to remove the graphics without cutting through the resin coat into the carbon fibres - your bars will probably have the graphics applied over the carbon bar (which will have a clear resin finish over the carbon fibres) and then a clear finishing coat over the whole bar with graphics.

I would recommend starting with a 400grit wet and dray paper working on the graphics areas only until you start to see the grahics being sanded away - at that time change down to a 800 grit wet and dry paper to finish removing the graphics. Surprisingly whilst the bar finish will look dull and uneven in some areas this all disappears and blends together when you apply a clear coat (in my instance I had someone do it for me)
As luck would have it a comprehensive post on clear coating carbon has just been posted on WW - definitely one to have on your computer favourites if you are into DYI and very informative:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=71823


----------



## dadoflam

Hi Waterloo
Di2 detail photos as promised - hopefully not too late - please excuse the dirty bike - just back from ride when taken. The wires from the battery and FD come together and travel down to the underside of the BB by passing behind the drive side bearing cup.
Let me kno if you need anything else


----------



## boy1dr

wow! very well thought out build.


----------



## carbonLORD

You might have the "black" title, but I'm still the carbonLORD 

Nice build boss.

(note, it is all natural weave, just hard to catch even in studio lighting, from afar)

https://carbonlord.com/BMCSLT01.jpg


----------



## HazemBata

Darth Vader called. He wants his bike back.

Man that is a great build. Never thought black and brown would look nice together. Enjoy.


----------



## russd32




----------



## pg12340

Awsome, I didnt know Shimano made carbon Dura ace cranks.........NICE!


----------



## holy cromoly

Beatiful AND fast build! Bravo


----------



## batura

Hey Dadoflam,

Did you use any chemicals such as Carbolift to remove the paint or just sanded the paint?


----------



## mtnroadie

Jaw dropping!

The Glider is my favorite saddle, I have two, but a leather one wow thats cool!


----------

